# ClOMID - Alcohol and Clomid



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi

Could anyone give me some advice?  

I'm due to start Clomid (100mg) this month once AF arrives but wonder if 5 units of alcohol for me and 10 for DH, a week is too much? That is a) for trying for kiddies and b) also being on Clomid.

Any advise would be great.

Keri


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Alcohol consumption is fine.

Ruth


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

I see you have PCOS, alcohol is bad for PCOS, it will only make them worse and if your trying for a baby it won't hurt to cut the alcohol totally, better to be safe than sorry.

Good luck Juliex


----------

